# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  la energía eólica una fuente de energía alterna.

## Dinasti2

Investigando una duda del porque nuestro país o muchos se pudieran sostener de la energía eólica también conocida como cinética esta energía se genera por medio del aire y es una energía alterna de muchas más pero su costo es alto este tema me ayudo a desarrollarlo un poco más la empresa FRANCOR  y su grandioso artículo de la energía eólica o cinética: como se genera les pondré parte de este gran artículo y si desean verlo completo les dejare en la parte de abajo un link confiable. Para empezar a concientizar  para un futuro el petróleo.
Hoy en día esta energía se utiliza para producir electricidad a través de aerogeneradores. Este tipo de energía es cada vez más barata y competitiva.
Un aerogenerador es una máquina que transforma la energía del viento en energía eléctrica aprovechable mediante unas aspas oblicuas unidas a un eje común. Este eje puede conectarse a varias máquinas como máquinas para moler granos, para bombear agua o para generar electricidad. energía eólica o cinética: Como se genera | FrancorTemas similares: Artículo: Aprende a obtener energía de una papa Energia Solar Artículo: Laredo invertirá US$ 20 millones para producir etanol y energía eólica en La Libertad La energía limpia de las excretas pecuarias Minam prevé que en próximos cinco años energía eólica representará el 20% de oferta eléctrica del país

----------

